# Maxxi Goes Select Bitch at Nationals



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I know I have already got other results in other threads, but this deserves it's own.

Maxxi won her veterans class and earned a chance to go breed. She showed fantastic, and she has a lovely blue and white ribbon to show for it. I was thinking the veterans would get an Award of Merit but the judge gave the two old ones Select Dog and Select Bitch. How awesome is that!!

BB went fourth in her class, so she stayed consistent so far. Kira did not place in bred by sweeps. I pulled Kira from breed so I couls stay on Maxxi.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!! That's an AWESOME win !


----------

